
Baghdad's First Coding Bootcamp - ellyish
https://medium.com/iraq-s-oppritunity/a-water-proof-event-cd0604bd49ed#.7iet7dry4
======
polishninja
It's great to see this type of event in Baghdad. Although a small event of 17
people, it looks like there were some big company names there or on conference
call; Phizer, The State Department, Zain, etc.

I think these type of tech community events are important in building an open,
collaborating tech environment. I hope they can continue to have these events
and find more sponsors. It's a great way to introduce tech and programming to
people who think it's too complicated to understand. Show them it is
accessible, show them the resources available, and let them find the joy of
building something.

Keep up the good work Ali and Marwan.

~~~
alpb
They also have a gender ratio that's often unimaginable for equivalent events
in Silicon Valley. Congratulations to all organizers! This is great to see.

~~~
throwaway999888
If you find yourself in a _tech_ context with many more women than you'd
expect, you're probably in a third world country.

~~~
Cyph0n
You make it sound like that's a bad thing.

~~~
throwaway999888
If that's how you want to interpret it.

------
timruffles
Brilliant news! It'd be fun to arrange pairing with boot camp attendees in
London.

